# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > قسم التصوير الضوئي >  >  في كلِّ ثانيةٍ معَكْ قلبي سيُولدُ مِن جَديد ..

## همس الصمت

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ..
صباحكم / مسائكم
معطر بضياء يشع من ارض البقيع
تفوح منه روائح ورد قد صاغه رب جليل
قد اشرق نورها حينما اتعلتها
نفحات الصلاة على النبي وآل النبي .. .. 
.
.
طرحي اليوم عن وردات حلوين
يطيرون العقل
وهم من تصوير صديقتي الغالية
ومن تعديلي انا 
وطبعا حطيت اسمها على الصور حفظاً لحقوقها ..
ويالله شوفوا اللقطات وعطوا صديقتي رايكم
خلها تفرح ..  :wink: 
.
.
 
:: :: :: 
 
:: :: :: 
 
:: :: :: 
 
:: :: :: 
 
:: :: :: 
 
:: :: :: 
 
:: :: :: 
 
:: :: :: 
 
:: :: ::
 
:: :: ::
وهذي بعض الصور وحطيت عليها خامات
لآظهار جمالها وروعتها .. :amuse: 
.
.
 
:: :: ::  
 
:: :: :: 
 
:: :: :: 
 
:: :: :: :: :: :: 
وبهيك انتهت الصور ..
رايكم يهمني ويهم صديقتي وعن نفسي اقول الها
الله يسلم دياتك غناتي على هيك صور روعة
والله لايحرمني من قلبك الطيب يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير 
والله يحقق كل امانيك يارب ..
تحياتي العطرة للجميع ..

----------


## دمعة على السطور

اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة.... 



أتخطى الأشجار..........وأُزيل أشواكها.... 

حتى أصل لخميلة أفرش لك فيها ودادي.....> مُجرد قرص مُلهم من أحاسيس لمستها قد عُقدت هنا :) 


. 
. 
. 
. 
. 

همس الرائعة ... 

قلبكِ زهرة تفوح أريجاً......فيتنفس مُحبوكِ شذاكِ....... 


اخترتِ أرق مافي الأكوان......وأطيبها ... 

التصوير راقي..والالتقاطات رائعة وأكثر......ياماشاء الله عليها صديقتك  :bigsmile: .. 


الخامات والتعديل .....أعطى للصورة زهوة مُتفتحة .... :)





> بمدى السماء واتساعها....ابدعتوا  ...عن جد 



أبقاكما الله روحاً واحدة........وجعل صداقتكما بدعائم وطيدة ... 



سلمت راحة الأيدي ..وسلمت أنفاس العدسة العبقة ....... 



موفقين ومقضية حوائجكم بحق الميامين.. 
دمتم بعين المولى وبحصنه الحصين...

----------


## شذى الزهراء

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ياصباح الورد والفل وعطوره على قلبكِ الغالي هموس
شو هالورد وشو هاللون بصرااحه روووووووووعه
تسلم يد صديقتكِ ع هييك تصوير حلو ومتقن
وتسلم دياتكِ غناتي ع الابداع في التعديل عطيتيهم الجمال كله
ربي يعطيكِ الف الف عاافيه
وماننحرم ابداعكِ الجميل اللامتناهي
دمتي بعين المولى
لكِ ودي وسلامي

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل وسلم على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم وفرجنا بهم ياكريم وألعن من آذى فاطمة....
> 
> اللهم صل وسلم وزد وبارك على محمد وآل محمد .. 
> أتخطى الأشجار..........وأُزيل أشواكها.... 
> 
> حتى أصل لخميلة أفرش لك فيها ودادي.....> مُجرد قرص مُلهم من أحاسيس لمستها قد عُقدت هنا :)
> 
> رائعة جداً هذه الكلمات ..
> سلمتِ عزيزتي .. 
> ...



دمعتي الغالية 
اسعد دائماً لروعة وجمال تشريفك لصفحاتي
ولجمال كلماتك التي تحفزي كل قواي بها ..
لاحرمني الله روعة حضورك عزيزتي
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## مضراوي

حلويين ..
يعطيك العافيه اختي ..
لآعدمنا جديدك ..
تحيااتي ..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الوردات روعه 
واتصوير اروع
تسلم ديات الفتايا الحلوين

----------


## عوامية صفوانية

اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
ما شااااااااااء الله ما شااااء الله 
وش هالورد ... يجننوو ويطيروو العقل 
مرره رووعه 
عجبوووني بقوووه واللهي >> ايه اكيد ورد ، كيف ما يعجبوك ؟؟ هع 
يا صقيقة همووس *_^  
تصويررك مرره جناان والله عجبني بقوه وبقوه بعد 
وكأنهم مخمليين ..
وزادهم جمالهم هالخامات .. صايرين نعووميين كثيرر 
الله يسلم يمناكم جميع ع الابداع 
لا عدمنا جهودكم
موفقين لكل خير وصلاح
دمتم بكل الاماني

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> 
> ياصباح الورد والفل وعطوره على قلبكِ الغالي هموس
> شو هالورد وشو هاللون بصرااحه روووووووووعه
> تسلم يد صديقتكِ ع هييك تصوير حلو ومتقن
> وتسلم دياتكِ غناتي ع الابداع في التعديل عطيتيهم الجمال كله
> ربي يعطيكِ الف الف عاافيه
> وماننحرم ابداعكِ الجميل اللامتناهي
> دمتي بعين المولى
> لكِ ودي وسلامي



ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ شذوي غناتي
حضور لاعدمته يارب ..
الف شكر لك لتشريفي وتعطير متصفحي ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> حلويين ..
> يعطيك العافيه اختي ..
> لآعدمنا جديدك ..
> تحيااتي ..



ياهلا فيك اخوي
الله يحلي ايامك يارب
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفق لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> الوردات روعه 
> واتصوير اروع
> تسلم ديات الفتايا الحلوين



الله يسلمك حبيبتي
نورتي صفحتي غلا ..
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
دمتِ موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## همس الصمت

> اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد
> ما شااااااااااء الله ما شااااء الله 
> وش هالورد ... يجننوو ويطيروو العقل 
> مرره رووعه 
> عجبوووني بقوووه واللهي >> ايه اكيد ورد ، كيف ما يعجبوك ؟؟ هع 
> يا صقيقة همووس *_^ 
> تصويررك مرره جناان والله عجبني بقوه وبقوه بعد 
> وكأنهم مخمليين ..
> وزادهم جمالهم هالخامات .. صايرين نعووميين كثيرر 
> ...



ياهلا وغلا فيكِ عوامية غلا
حضور مشرف 
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
الله يعطيك العافية يارب ..
موفقة لكل خير ...

----------


## Malamh Cute

*مرآإحب ،* 
*مآشآء الله تصوير قميل قدآ*  
*والورد هو لحآله شي قميل وخفيف دم مره آحب الورد * 

*صديقة همووس* 

*تصويرش مره قميل عجبني* 

*تسلم  الإيدين يآقميله ..*

*همووس القميله*

*ثآنكس على الطرح =)*

*ربي يعطيش آلف عآفيه ..،*

*لآخلآ ولآعدم*

*تحيآتي*

----------


## همس الصمت

> *مرآإحب ،*
> *مراحب ياهلا والله ..*
> 
> *مآشآء الله تصوير قميل قدآ* 
> 
> *شكرا شكرا*
> *والورد هو لحآله شي قميل وخفيف دم مره آحب الورد*  
> *صديقة همووس*  
> *تصويرش مره قميل عجبني*  
> ...



ياهلا ومرحبا فيكِ ملامح عزيزتي
حضور لاعدمتة يارب
الف شكر لك ولروعة حضورك ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## نُون

رائع جداً ، 
و مميز ..

بالتوفيق يا ربيعة هموس  :bigsmile:

----------


## همس الصمت

> رائع جداً ، 
> 
> و مميز .. 
> 
> بالتوفيق يا ربيعة هموس



الروعة في جمال حضورك عزيزتي براءة
الله لايحرمني طلة حلوة هيك يارب ..
ربي يعطيك الف عافية ..
موفقة لكل خير ..

----------


## نبراس،،،

ما شاء الله صور رهيييبه بمعني الكلمه 
الاضائه صايره جمييله جدا 
حقيقة تستحقين التقييم على هيك لقطاات تبهج القلب
كل الشكر لك اختي همس واتمنى لك التوفيق

----------


## همس الصمت

> ما شاء الله صور رهيييبه بمعني الكلمه 
> الاضائه صايره جمييله جدا 
> حقيقة تستحقين التقييم على هيك لقطاات تبهج القلب
> كل الشكر لك اختي همس واتمنى لك التوفيق



ياهلا ومرحبا فيك اخوي نبراس
حضور مشرف
الف شكر لك ولحضورك
وشكرا لهذه الكلمات ..
الله يعطيك الف عافية يارب
لاخلا ولاعدم ..
دمت موفق لكل خير ..

----------

